# My Favorite Big Power Setup



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As I posted in a status update the other day, a friend of mine that works in an automotive factory scored a bunch of really big bearings for me. The biggest of them are 13/16" inch (20.5mm) which weigh about 1.25oz or 36 grams 

I tried a few cuts of Theraband with these and was a little underwhelmed. I'm sure you can get a perfect cut with TB but I only have so much of it. What I did find that I like is 8-strand (two loops per side) 2040s. Draw weight on these feels like about 14-15lb and the speed is really impressive with this huge ammo. These also shoot 5/8" steel at a nice, flat trajectory out to 20m, even in 30 degree weather.

I made a couple videos about it:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

DUDE!!! Those balls are bone crushers! Woe betide that possum if you see it again ...

Thanks for the demo. I have some of those tubes but have not got around the trying them yet.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, that's some serious sh!t. Nice post.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was fun to watch.

I have yet to do big power set ups. But I did buy some things to destroy.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice power setup.

Do you put all 4 tubes through one hole at the pouch?


----------



## Deadshot (Dec 3, 2012)

They do bring the heat!! I want some ha! Cool vid


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm curious about the FPS and ft/lbs. I know it pretty impressive.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> DUDE!!! Those balls are bone crushers! Woe betide that possum if you see it again ...
> 
> Thanks for the demo. I have some of those tubes but have not got around the trying them yet.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


If he comes around here again, I'll turn him into possum-vapor!



DaveSteve said:


> Nice power setup.
> 
> Do you put all 4 tubes through one hole at the pouch?


Yep. The pouch is one of Tex-Shooter's regular flat pouches.



treefork said:


> I'm curious about the FPS and ft/lbs. I know it pretty impressive.


Me too! I imagine the FPS numbers wouldn't knock your socks off but the kinetic energy is huge.

You should see the ricochets if I shoot a little low and hit the platform under the cans. Those huge bearings travel an amazing distance in which ever direction the ricochet sends them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude you have huge balls.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang. That was cool. I would be interested to see you hit one of those cans all frozen like you mentioned.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

And he's got big balls

And she's got big balls
But we've got the biggest balls of them all

Sweet Demo

LGD


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

those 20 40 s are going on my 'must have' list !!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i shoot 18mm steel with thera band gold 35mm at the fork 25mm at the pouch and 24cm long with 2 bands per side.


----------

